# How long does the Owens Corning burnt smell last?



## louandlee (Apr 15, 2018)

I found this forum in a search for why my insulation smells. There was a post by Ryansdiydad but he never replied if the smell ever went away. I just put up one batt and it had the plastic covering removed at the store so I think the smell should have dissapated already. I can only imagine how bad the ones in plastic smell.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

See link below.
Binder is not supposed to smell. It is a manufacturing defect. I would say the binder did not cure (even if in the below article, they say it was over-cured, if there is such a thing).


http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/smelly-fiberglass-batts


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome,
Explain what you mean by "plastic removed". There are rolls, batts, and other packaging methods so not sure what you are describing. What i wouldn't want would be some insulation that had been opened and returned by another customer.

Bud


----------



## louandlee (Apr 15, 2018)

The plastic shrink wrap around the whole roll wasn't on this roll. About half the rolls at Home Depot had plastic shrink wrap on them, and the other half did not. My better half bought the insulation and didn't notice any smell in the building when he picked them up. He got all the wrapped rolls they had and one unwrapped roll. The paper circling the roll was still intact though. It hadn't been unwrapped and returned. It may be that someone unwrapped a bunch of them at the store though.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Finally read the link that SPS-1 posted and that definitely sounds like your problem. The wrap that was removed may have been an attempt by them to air out the contents, meaning they knew those batts had a problem. Have you talked to OC? I would have them come out and replace the stinky ones.

Bud


----------

